# Old come and get it!



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 7, 2017)

*"Old Come and get it!" my veteran frying pan*


Several years ago I had attended a wilderness Hunting Guides and Outfitters school in Montana, after working as a mule skinner/packer then hunting guide for several years I made a decision to become a camp cook. I mean after all I can sling some hash and make decent biscuits. Being a camp cook for a Guide outfit can be a challenge but I not afraid of a good challenge, especially in the wilderness.



After leaving the Montana guide business in 1992, I went to new Mexico to Guide but got a Job as a packer then later camp cook for Blackhawk Outfitter in Raton, NM . As I recall Raton Had a few decent pawn shops and junk shops on the street near the rail road tracks. One of my favorite things to do is haunt all junk shops, resale shops and Salvation Army stores. I am always amazed at the things people donate to these places or simply throw away. I never buy big name brand Gear or clothing, I simply wait to find it in one of these shops or dumpster dive it. Hoorah for wasteful people!

I found my venerable frying pan in a pile of old pots and pans in the corner of a shop. I noticed that it had a folding wire handle, was light weight and nearly brand new. I bought it for 2 bucks and headed for the door.

in the Time that I have had this pan it has cooked a legion of trout, a school of bass, a herd of deer steaks, a flock of ducks, a gaggle of geese, a coup of chicken, a galaxy of beans, countless strips of bacon, Bannock bread, pancakes, cakes, and gallons of "Old Dew claw" Rum.

It has served as a shovel, lid for another pot, container, and defensive weapon. I love this old pan. Every time I use it to cook some grub or make a brew I am reminded of the countless fires this old veteran shared with me over the years.

The name for this pan I borrowed from Edmond Ware Smith in his book "Up river and down", he talks about his pan by the same name. Foods cooked over an open fire, a grill or in a Dutch oven have always tasted better to me. It must be the open air, the effort to cook it and sitting down to a decent meal in the wilderness after a long hard day in the saddle.



See you on the trail,

Tomahawk


----------



## Renegade (Jan 7, 2017)

You're good at making me hungry


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 7, 2017)

Of course the pan is a cast iron skillet. Nobody could love one of these nonstick metal pans that much!


----------



## ped (Jan 8, 2017)

totally right about the open air. damn im hungry now!


----------



## Koala (Jan 8, 2017)

I've never seen someone write so dearly about a frying pan...that was beautiful ::shy::


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 8, 2017)

Multifaceted said:


> Of course the pan is a cast iron skillet. Nobody could love one of these nonstick metal pans that much!


"OCAGI" is steel actually, with a folding handle. I do love my cast iron though.


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 8, 2017)

ped said:


> totally right about the open air. damn im hungry now!


You and me both!


----------



## roguetrader (Jan 9, 2017)

with you on this one @Tomahawk - i got an old heavy cast iron fryin' pan that is my favourite bit of cooking kit hands down... i use it outdoors on the fire, indoors on the trailer hob, unscrew the wooden handle and sling it in the oven... never gets washed with detergent - i just scrape the debris out, heat it up and wipe it out with newspaper... modern non-stick pans just don't cut it - i've tried 'em but always end up melting the handles and scraping the teflon coating but Old Faithful just keeps going....


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 9, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> with you on this one @Tomahawk - i got an old heavy cast iron fryin' pan that is my favourite bit of cooking kit hands down... i use it outdoors on the fire, indoors on the trailer hob, unscrew the wooden handle and sling it in the oven... never gets washed with detergent - i just scrape the debris out, heat it up and wipe it out with newspaper... modern non-stick pans just don't cut it - i've tried 'em but always end up melting the handles and scraping the teflon coating but Old Faithful just keeps going....


I clean my cast iron and seasoned steel pans with salt and olive oil


----------



## Applelatchun (Jan 9, 2017)

Great story with pictures! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## roguetrader (Jan 15, 2017)

@Tomahawk - could you give a quick run down of the salt / olive oil cleaning method (please) ? - i usually put a drop of oil in the cast iron pan after wiping it out but never done the salt bit - is this used like a scouring agent ?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 15, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> @Tomahawk - could you give a quick run down of the salt / olive oil cleaning method (please) ? - i usually put a drop of oil in the cast iron pan after wiping it out but never done the salt bit - is this used like a scouring agent ?




I can't speak for @Tomahawk , but having my own experience with cast iron, I'd say yes. 

It makes sense to me to clean a cast iron with salt, in a similar manner that I would clean a glass weed pipe - the salt is abrasive enough to scrub the stuck-on/burned-on shit, but not so abrasive that it does any damage to the iron (or glass).


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 16, 2017)

SWWEEET


Sent from my Alcatel_4060O using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 16, 2017)

Good story


----------

